# Motor work



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey guys and gals . ive stated on here several time in the past that im rebuilding a top end on a 97 Sportsman 500 well ive got a good head now . and im making sure i do everything right . I know i need assembly lube for the cam and rocker arms . But what do i put on the valves The lube or some oil ? and also what do i put in the cylinder i know you never redo a motor and leave the cylinder dry . im getting it honed next week any approx cost on the would be great ! But as i stated what do i put in the cylinder to make it slick for the new rings to seat good and what not . i know not the lube but maybe someone can help . thanks . :thinking:

Ormudboy 

All help or ideas are and will be appricated


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

PM HondaRecoveryMan....he will know all that stuff.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks bootlegger


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you use 30W oil on pistons, rings and cylinder walls.
assembly lube on the other junk.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds great .. so i just rub the assebly lube on the cam and the valves rub it on get a nice coat on it correct .. and the piston and cylinder just rub it in the cylinder .. i know when i start it up it is going to smoke but how long should it do this ...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I use the white lithium for all the internal friction places in the engine, cam lobes, cam journals, valve stems, rod bearings, main bearings, etc. Like Phree said, 30wt motor oil on the cylinder walls and it doesn't hurt anything to put a light coat on the rings before installing the piston. Yea it's gonna smoke like crazy for a few minutes till it gets hot and burns the oil off.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok what is this white lithuim greae you speak of .. how much it cost and why couldnt i use the assemly lube .. is that gonna make it smoke also .


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

white lithium is just the kind I prefer, it doesn't have to be used. It comes in small tubes at any auto parts store. It may be exactly what Phree is talking about but I don't know that for sure.

The main thing is to have some kind of lubricant on the friction parts until your oil pump takes over and starts the lubrication process.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well if it is the same exact thing then i hope the lube works good . 
is it gonna burn like oil .. when i start it up .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

ok so the blue things are my a arms there metallic blue with a clear cote i hope they hold up to the weather and riding . and then i have the head shown with the cam in it and its all polished up . by hand.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

So this about sucks . my cylinder is fine but yet ive been told to get it bored over and slap a new piston in it and at this point im highly thinking about selling it . im tired of spending more and more money . so if someone has a dang idea give it to me .


----------

